

Time-Lapse Twitter Visualization Shows America’s Moods - cpg
http://mashable.com/2010/07/21/twitter-moods-map/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1538236>

Some comments there already.

